# Hi!



## Alexxxis (19 Juli 2011)

Hi all! My name is Alex.
I love this board and I'm glad that I'm part of it!


----------



## General (19 Juli 2011)

Alexxxis und viel Spaß auf CB


----------



## BlueLynne (19 Juli 2011)

viel Spaß


----------



## Padderson (19 Juli 2011)

Welcome aboard :thumbup:


----------



## astrosfan (20 Juli 2011)

Welcome on board, Alex 

Have fun :thumbup:


----------



## maierchen (27 Juli 2011)

Welcome here Alex 
Enjoy the time on Board :thumbup:


----------

